# IEM for around INR 2000.



## z3rO (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm looking forward to get a decent sounding IEM in a budget of 2k. Can extend upto 2.2-2.3k

I'll be primarily using it with my cell phone or laptop. 

*Primary usage* : Listening to music. Alternative rock, metal, pop, etc. I like bass in IEM but not to the extent where is gets muddy. In the same way, I like the treble kinda smoothed out (neither too harsh nor faint).

I'm currently using Sony MDR-XB30EX and I'm looking for an upgrade to there IEMs. Recently I bought Xiaomi Pistons v2.1 but I wasn't impressed by their sound quality. So I'm thinking to get an upgrade. I have Soundmagic E10 in my mind from a long time. I was waiting for Soundmagic to release E10S but after seeing them I changed my mind because of the bulky L shaped connector with switch.

I have used these earphones in the past - ES18, EM1, XB30EX and Pistons v2.1
I got a chance to use E10 for a few days and I felt that it sounded better than any of the above mentioned IEMs.

Are there any other options for me.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 8, 2014)

Get Mi Piston for Rs 799,it will kill all those iems available at Rs 2000 here in India with ease.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 8, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get Mi Piston for Rs 799,it will kill all those iems available at Rs 2000 here in India with ease.



I already own Xiaomi Pistons v2.1 (Flipkart, 799) The build quality and everything is nice but it didn't feel as an upgrade over XB30EX. Sometimes the treble sounds harsh and bass isn't that good.

- - - Updated - - -

From what I've read, Xiaomi manufactures Pistons separately for India. And Indian versions are a little inferior in sound quality to the ones sold in China or elsewhere.(Indian versions also lack that chocolatey smell. ) Pistons imported from China cost somewhere around 1400-1500 in India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2014)

^^if not piston then get Silver Bullet from OPO @989 in Amazon.in


----------



## z3rO (Dec 8, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^if not piston then get Silver Bullet from OPO @989 in Amazon.in



[STRIKE]Currently looking up information about them.[/STRIKE] Never heard about them earlier.

It is currently unavailable on Amazon India. I didn't find much information about them online, guess I'll skip them. Thanks though.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 8, 2014)

The first batch that was sold for Rs999 had that chocolaty smell the ones I own, are absolutely unmatched in sound quality and would trump iems in the region till Rs 4K. Even in that 4K region those iems will better the pistons in upper midrange and might not better in bass extension and overall fuller enjoyable sound output.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 8, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> The first batch that was sold for Rs999 had that chocolaty smell the ones I own, are absolutely unmatched in sound quality and would trump iems in the region till Rs 4K. Even in that 4K region those iems will better the pistons in upper midrange and might not better in bass extension and overall fuller enjoyable sound output.



I've heard much praise about choclaty smelling Pistons and no doubt they are awesome. Sadly my non-chocolaty ones (FK, 799) didn't live up to my expectations.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 8, 2014)

Try the VSonic GR02 Bass Editions or the T Peos Tank in and around the 2K price bracket.The Tank is better in my opinion.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 8, 2014)

You can go for XB-90 for an upgrade if you really are looking for better sound quality but maintain the same signature. You need a good DAP to drive the XB-90 though. With an average cellphone it sounds crappy.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 10, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> You can go for XB-90 for an upgrade if you really are looking for better sound quality but maintain the same signature. You need a good DAP to drive the XB-90 though. With an average cellphone it sounds crappy.



I considered saving up and buying XB90EX but from what I've read there won't be much of an improvement if I use XB90 with general sound sources.


----------



## angie (Dec 10, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> The first batch that was sold for Rs999 had that chocolaty smell the ones I own, are absolutely unmatched in sound quality and would trump iems in the region till Rs 4K. Even in that 4K region those iems will better the pistons in upper midrange and might not better in bass extension and overall fuller enjoyable sound output.



So, the pistons are better (or atleast a match) than the likes of Brainwavz M2, T-peos tank, Vsonic VSD1,SM E10, E30 if one is not looking for bass?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2014)

Exactly. I cant comment on the Rs 799 ones but the Rs 999 surely does. The Bass out put for me is a plenty. It has deep impactful bass that does not eatvthe midrange and his tuneful aswell. The only thing the Pistons lack is the involvement offered by the likes of Sleek Audio and Etymotics or Klipsch Custom or X that I compared them to.The upper midrange to treble lacks the final touch that moves you.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 11, 2014)

Pistons v2.1 (799 ones sold by Flipkart) aren't that good (these are good for their asking price but didn't live up to my expectations)

The ones with chocolaty smell (first batch on Flipkart, 999) were awesome. Some seller on Ebay is selling them for 1400-1500; those are much better than the ones currently on Flipkart (799).


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2014)

I was really unaware of this fact 799 to 999 fact. Thanks for the info. The Pistons are fun and enjoyable but if you want emotional involvement look else where or at more  expensive ones.


----------



## angie (Dec 12, 2014)

z3rO said:


> Pistons v2.1 (799 ones sold by Flipkart) aren't that good (these are good for their asking price but didn't live up to my expectations)
> 
> The ones with chocolaty smell (first batch on Flipkart, 999) were awesome. Some seller on Ebay is selling them for 1400-1500; those are much better than the ones currently on Flipkart (799).



Flipkart replied to me saying these are v2. And have 6 months warranty.

There are too many people saying that treble is just too sharp and also the slippery buds. I doubt they can fare better than SM E10.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 14, 2014)

angie said:


> Flipkart replied to me saying these are v2. And have 6 months warranty.
> 
> There are too many people saying that treble is just too sharp and also the slippery buds. I doubt they can fare better than SM E10.



Yeah, the treble is too harsh.


----------



## ratul (Dec 16, 2014)

angie said:


> Flipkart replied to me saying these are v2. And have 6 months warranty.
> 
> There are too many people saying that treble is just too sharp and also the slippery buds. I doubt they can fare better than SM E10.



My friend has ₹799 pistons, another one has EM1, brother has VSD3S (earlier E30), i had SM E10 for good 2 years and i can confirm after auditioning all of these for pretty good time, according to my sound preference:
VSD3S > E30 > E10 > ₹799 Pistons > EM1.


----------



## angie (Dec 16, 2014)

ratul said:


> My friend has ₹799 pistons, another one has EM1, brother has VSD3S (earlier E30), i had SM E10 for good 2 years and i can confirm after auditioning all of these for pretty good time, according to my sound preference:
> VSD3S > E30 > E10 > ₹799 Pistons > EM1.


I still lament the fact that SM E10 died on me after 1.5 years (once during warranty also). I bought them for 1.5k, so there is no way I will buy them for 2.5k (current price)


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't even suggest the *MH1C* anymore. They used to be the really good for the price. Warm and smooth but still quite balanced. Now, there's not a single store that still keeps them. I wish I could get them somewhere.

As a side note, you should try auditioning the Philips SHE9800 if you can.


----------



## Superayush (Dec 16, 2014)

z3rO said:


> Pistons v2.1 (799 ones sold by Flipkart) aren't that good (these are good for their asking price but didn't live up to my expectations)
> 
> The ones with chocolaty smell (first batch on Flipkart, 999) were awesome. Some seller on Ebay is selling them for 1400-1500; those are much better than the ones currently on Flipkart (799).



Please share the ebay sellers link,thx a lot in advance


----------



## ratul (Dec 18, 2014)

angie said:


> I still lament the fact that SM E10 died on me after 1.5 years (once during warranty also). I bought them for 1.5k, so there is no way I will buy them for 2.5k (current price)



yup, they are best if you are looking for earphones under ₹2k, which you can still find on SoundMagic E10 Noise Isolating In-Ear Earphones
mine gave up after a lot of abuse, shielding tore out from the wire from both L & R earpieces just where the wire comes out, so one piece stopped working after i was trying to fix it, now waiting for VSONIC VSD5 or TTPOD T2.


----------



## angie (Dec 23, 2014)

ratul said:


> yup, they are best if you are looking for earphones under ₹2k, which you can still find on SoundMagic E10 Noise Isolating In-Ear Earphones
> mine gave up after a lot of abuse, shielding tore out from the wire from both L & R earpieces just where the wire comes out, so one piece stopped working after i was trying to fix it, now waiting for VSONIC VSD5 or TTPOD T2.


At 2K I would have bought them if not for the fact how they died on me. 10 months in, left earpiece gave in. I got them RMA'ed. After that the same thing happened around 6 months after (but now they were out of warranty). They never sustained any physical damage and I never used them very very frequently. Contrasting this to Creative EP-630, they are still going strong after 6 years. I have decided to stay away from SM after that.


----------



## dude1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Check out signature acoustics c12 on proaudiohome...in your budget.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello,

Since we already have a post here,I decided not to pop up another one. 

My budget is slightly lower than this. I was thinking around 1 - 1.2k or Sennheiser CX 275s (retailing at INR 1500 - snapdeal.com), if its really worth that extra buck.

Other options I kept are - Sony MDR-EX110AP/R EX Series and JBL T150A In-the-ear. (in range of 1k on flipkart).

This is to be used with my Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G. Also heard positive reviews about MI Piston but there's a catch on the chocolaty smell phones which I would avoid taking risk of. Any other suggestions are welcome in around INR 1000. Also, how about Philips, Skullcandy, Panasonic etc?

My choice, general ones - Crisp deep bass, good noise cancellation, comfort to ear, clearity on sound (non-noisy).

Awaiting your suggestion, as I will book it today evening. Thanks in advance.

Enjoy~!


----------

